# دراسة ماجستير ادارة جودة



## الكوم (18 أبريل 2006)

بعد السلام
:80: 
ارجو المساعدة لاكمال الدراسة بعد دبلوم دراسات عليا فقد ظلمت من قبل المركز الدي ادرس فيه
فقد لم يمنحني اكمال البحث للماجستير نظرا لتجاوز مدة البحث 
اريد اكمال البحث في جامعة أو مركز علما انا من ليبيا
الدراسة في مصر أو بريطانيا
اعطوني عناوين جامعات التخصص ادارة جودة متفرع من اداراة صناعية


اشكركم وعلى كل من مهتم بالملتقى


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (27 مايو 2006)

ايها الليبي العزيز
اخوك ايضا يبحث عن مكان يستكمل فيه دراسة والحصول على رسالة الماجستير
بس ليس لان المشكلة مشتركة ولكن خوقا من تضل الشهادة ملقاة لان الاعتماد من جامعة ليبية 
فلتكن رفيقا لي للدراسة بالخارج راسلني على الموقع وممكن نتلاقى لو انك من مدينة طرابلس او الزاوية او بنغازي فانا كثير التردد على هذه المدن 
mohammed12431ahmad***********
mohammmed1-ahmad***********
ولو تحصلت على مكان واضح وبتكلفة مناسبة من حيث الاقامة ونوع الشهادة المعتمدة فلن ابخل عليك انت ليبيانو واني ليبيانو والبقية تاتي


----------



## عثمان الجازوي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

انا كذلك متحصل علي بكالريوس هندسة كيميائية وارغب في دراسة الماجستير في مجال إدارة المصانع


----------



## الهندرة حنان (11 سبتمبر 2006)

لماذا لاتدرس في الاكاديمية الدراسات العليا قسم الادارة الهندسية وتجري لكم معالجة للمواد والله اعلم والوقت الان متاح


----------



## الهندرة حنان (11 سبتمبر 2006)

او تبحث عن الجامعات التي تدرس عن بعد عبر النت


----------



## عثمان الجازوي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجوا تزويدي باسماء الجامعات التي تقوم بتدريس الماجستير عبر النت


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (28 سبتمبر 2006)

اعطونا المفيد ياخوتي


----------



## مهاجر (28 سبتمبر 2006)

المهندس فتوح 

ياريت يكون عندك رد للشباب المهتمين بتكملة دراسة الماجستير في ادارة الجودة


----------



## مهندس في الغربة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزي الكوم

أهنئك على اختيارك مثل هذا التخصص الحيوي الذي يرتقي بعملك كمهندس في أي مجال كان.

قد تأخذ بعين الاعتبار بعض البرامج الدراسية العليا لادارة الجودة في جامعة برادفورد في بريطانيا.

ما أعلمه هو أن لديهم برنامج ممتاز للحصول على الماجستير والدكتوراه في ادارة الجودة في غضون ثلاث سنوات.


و ما يميزهم هو خيار اكمال الدراسة عن طريق المراسلة للاخوة الغير متفرغين.


----------



## mar mar (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي الكوم 
انا ادرس ماجستير جودة شامله tqm والحصول عليه سهل جدا واذا رغبت بمعلومات اكثر عن المعهد بامكانك مراسلتي


----------



## عثمان الجازوي (8 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز/mar marاريد معلومات شاملة ووافية عن المعهد وكيقية التسجيل وعنوانه كاملا


----------



## فتى الهفوف (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الإخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بإمكانكم دراسة ما جستير إدارة الجودة من الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا في مصر
وأنا واحد ممن يدرسون في هذا القسم .
ولي إليكم التماس أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على نموذج للهندرة ( إعادة هندسة العمليات الإدارية ) ( إعادة الهيكلة لمصنع أو مؤسسة واقعية أو وهمية )
nice0011*************


----------



## فتى الهفوف (12 أكتوبر 2006)

------------------------------------


----------



## عندليب العاني (12 أكتوبر 2006)

فتى الهفوف قال:


> الإخوة الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بإمكانكم دراسة ما جستير إدارة الجودة من الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا في مصر
> وأنا واحد ممن يدرسون في هذا القسم .
> nice0011*************




أخي الكريم نرجو منك إضافة مزيد من التفاصيل لو تكرمت فالكثيرين بحاجة لهذا الموضوع ..


----------



## فتى الهفوف (13 أكتوبر 2006)

معهد الجودة تابع للأكاديمية طرح ما جستير إدارة الجودة يدرس في مصر والسعودية


----------

